#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Εισφορά ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ και κατάθεση αμοιβής σε ΕΤΕ

## akakios

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος συνάδελφος αν αλλάζει το έντυπο της ΕΤΕ για την κατάθεση της αμοιβής; Αφού στην εντολή πληρωμής του ΤΕΕ αναγράφεται ότι πρέπει να καταθέσεις και το ποσό της εισφοράς του ΤΕΕ.
Επίσης γνωρίζει κάποιος αν για αμοιβή τακτοποίησης αυθαιρέτου απαιτείται η εισφορά ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ,κλπ; Στην ελάχιστη αμοιβή του ΤΕΕ ή στη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή υπολογίζεται η εισφορά ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ,κλπ;
ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Όποτε πληρώνουμε εισφορά υπέρ ΤΕΕ (2%) πληρώνουμε και εισφορά υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ+ΕΜΠ (3%).
Συνεπώς, ναι χρειάζεται.

----------


## akakios

Η εισφορά του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ υπολογίζεται επί της ελάχιστης αμοιβής ή επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής;

----------


## ALIKI

ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής
ΦΕΜ επί της συμφωνηθείσας(όταν κόβεις μια απόδειξη το ΦΠΑ και το ΦΕΜ είναι επί του ποσού που έκοψες.Οι εισφορές του ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ όμως θα είναι επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής)

----------


## Xάρης

Θα πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε ότι ο μόνος λόγος ύπαρξης των νόμιμων αμοιβών είναι η εξασφάλιση των εισπράξεων των εισφορών, 2% και 3%, από το ΤΕΕ και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ αντίστοιχα.
Τίποτα άλλο.

Όπου δεν έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή, οι εισφορές αυτές υπολογίζονται στη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή που σ' αυτήν και μόνο την περίπτωση, πληρώνεται στα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ.

Ας γνωρίζουμε δε όλοι οι μηχανικοί ότι το 50% των εσόδων του ΤΕΕ είναι απ' αυτό το 2%. Γι αυτό και γίνεται από την πλευρά του τόσος ντόρος για τη διατήρησή των νομίμων αμοιβών.

----------


## akakios

Δηλαδή η εισφορά του ΤΕΕ πληρώνεται μαζί με την κατάθεση της αμοιβής στο ΤΕΕ, σύμφωνα με τη νέα Εντολή Πληρωμής πουπροκύπτει από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ; Μια συνάδελφος κατέθεσε αμοιβή, ΦΠΑ και εισφορά ΤΕΕ στην ΕΤΕ, όπου στο έντυπο του ΤΕΕ αναγράφηκε με το χέρι η εισφορά του ΤΕΕ. 
Ξαναρωτάω γιατί με μπέρδεψε η εξής πρόταση :
"Όπου δεν έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή, οι εισφορές αυτές υπολογίζονται στη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή που σ' αυτήν και μόνο την περίπτωση, πληρώνεται στα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ."

---------- Η ανάρτηση προστέθηκε στις 18:21 ---------- Η προηγούμενη ανάρτηση ήταν στις 18:14 ----------

ΟΡΘΗ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΨΗ
Δηλαδή η εισφορά του ΤΕΕ πληρώνεται μαζί με την κατάθεση της αμοιβής στην ΕΤΕ, σύμφωνα με τη νέα Εντολή Πληρωμής πουπροκύπτει από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ; Μια συνάδελφος κατέθεσε αμοιβή, ΦΠΑ και εισφορά ΤΕΕ στην ΕΤΕ, όπου στο έντυπο του ΤΕΕ αναγράφηκε με το χέρι η εισφορά του ΤΕΕ. 
Ξαναρωτάω γιατί με μπέρδεψε η εξής πρόταση :
"Όπου δεν έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή, οι εισφορές αυτές υπολογίζονται στη συμφωνηθείσα αμοιβή που σ' αυτήν και μόνο την περίπτωση, πληρώνεται στα γραφεία του ΤΕΕ."

----------


## Xάρης

Διακρίνουμε δύο περιπτώσεις:

1) Έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή. Μπορεί συνεπώς να εκδοθεί εντολή πληρωμής από το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ. Η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ υπολογίζεται επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής και κατατίθεται στην ΕΤΕ (ή στην Τράπεζα Αττικής) μαζί με την κατάθεση της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής.

2) Δεν έχει καθοριστεί νόμιμη αμοιβή. Συνεπώς δεν μπορεί να εκδοθεί εντολή πληρωμής από το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ. Η εισφορά 2% υπέρ ΤΕΕ υπολογίζεται επί της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής και κατατίθεται στο ΤΕΕ μαζί με το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό μεταξύ μηχανικού-πελάτη του που καθορίζει και την αμοιβή του μηχανικού.

Παράδειγμα 1ης περίπτωσης: Ρύθμιση αυθαιρέτου με τον Ν.4014/11, έκδοση οικοδομικής άδειας κ.ά.

Παράδειγμα 2ης περίπτωσης: Βεβαίωση Ν.4014/11 για μεταβίβαση ακινήτου (χωρίς ρύθμιση αυθαιρεσιών)

Κατέβασε το αρχείο αυτό: *Φορολογικές Υποχρεώσεις Μηχανικών - ForoYpo V.2.01*

----------


## akakios

ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Βιτρούβιος

Καλησπέρα συνάδερφοι,

Επειδή είμαι νέος [όσον αφορά τις αμοιβές], ζητάω βοήθεια στο εξής: έκανα μία εργασία για ΝΠΔΔ και έκοψα ΤΠΥ 1400 ευρώ [συνολική τιμή] και μου ζητάνε να πληρώσω εισφορά ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ [2+1%] και ΤΕΕ [2%]. Ποια είναι ακριβώς η διαδικασία;

1) Για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ έχω εκτυπώσει ένα ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ ΕΙΣΠΡΑΞΗΣ ΠΟΡΩΝ υπέρ ΕΤΑΑ για την Εθνική Τράπεζα. Μόνο με αυτό μπορώ να πληρώσω;Χρειάζεται κάποιος κωδικός;

2) Το ΤΕΕ που και με ποιο τρόπο το πληρώνω;

Να σημειώσω ότι έχω ήδη πληρωθεί για την εργασία μου αλλά η υπηρεσία μου ζητάει τα αποδεικτικά.

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για τις ερωτήσεις που μπορεί να φαίνονται αστείες αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορά.

----------


## Xάρης

Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ (3,072% μαζί με το χαρτόσημο και τον ΟΓΑ) το πληρώνεις στην ΕΤΕ και το μόνο που χρειάζεσαι είναι το σχετικό έντυπο που θα βρεις *ΕΔΩ*.

Το ΤΕΕ (2,048% μαζί με το χαρτόσημο και τον ΟΓΑ) το πληρώνεις στην ΕΤΕ ή στην Τράπεζα Αττικής, αλλά μπορείς και στο ΤΕΕ.
Στην τράπεζα θα χρειαστείς το έντυπο πληρωμής του συστήματος αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ. Αν δεν το έχεις δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορείς να το πληρώσεις.
Στο ΤΕΕ είναι πιο σίγουρα τα πράγματα. Ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει καθορισμένη νόμιμη αμοιβή, όπως υποθέτω ότι ισχύει στην περίπτωσή σου, θα χρειαστείς το συμφωνητικό που καθορίζει την αμοιβή σου. Ενδεχομένως να μη στο ζητήσουν ούτε κι αυτό, αλλά καλύτερα να έχεις ένα αντίγραφο που πρέπει να το καταθέσεις στο ΤΕΕ έτσι κι αλλιώς σύμφωνα με τη νομοθεσία, ασχέτως αν στο ΤΕΕ σφυρίζουν αδιάφορα.

----------


## Βιτρούβιος

Σε ευχαριστώ Χάρη,

Ένα άλλο ερώτημα είναι κατά το πόσο είναι απαραίτητο ή/και σωστό να πληρώσω το ΤΕΕ. Τα ποσά βέβαια είναι μικρά [25 ευρώ] αλλά για να μαθαίνω και τη διαδικασία.

Η εργασία είναι ανανέωση του πιστοποιητικού πυρασφάλειας και τοποθέτηση κάποιων φωτιστικών ασφαλείας σε ΝΠΔΔ. Πρέπει να πληρωθούν τα ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ και ΤΕΕ;

----------


## tserpe

Εχει γινει καποιπα αλλαγη οσον αφορα τις κρατησεις υπερ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ? υπολογιζονται πλεον συμφωνα με την συμφωνηθεισα?

----------


## Xάρης

Μόνο όταν δεν υπάρχει "νόμιμη".

----------


## tserpe

Δηλαδη σε ενα ΠΕΑ που θελω να κανω..(καταστημα 300μ2)...υπαρχει νομιμη?

----------


## Xάρης

Στα ΠΕΑ έχουν καταργηθεί οι νόμιμες αμοιβές απ' όσο θυμάμαι.

----------


## tserpe

Αρα σε ΠΕΑ (αν ισχυει αυτο που λες) πληρωνω υπερ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ως προς τη συμφωνηθεισα.

----------


## Xάρης

Ακριβώς!

----------


## evimaragkou1

Καλημέρα!

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής:

Τι πληρώνω στην ΕΤΕ με το γραμμάτιο είσπραξης; Έχω κόψει απόδειξη σε ιδιώτη 40,65 + 9,35 ευρώ (ΦΠΑ) για αμοιβή. 

Πληρώνω και τα 40,65 ευρώ και τα 9,35 ευρώ για τον ΦΠΑ; Τα 40,65 ευρώ, αν τελικά τα πληρώνω, τι περιλαμβάνουν;

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Τι αφορά η αμοιβή; Μήπως ΠΕΑ;
Γιατί να την καταθέσεις στην ΕΤΕ;

Γενικώς, το ποσό που καταθέτουμε στην ΕΤΕ είναι το συνολικό ποσό της συμφωνηθείσας αμοιβής με τον ΦΠΑ.

----------


## sundance

το 2% υπέρ ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και το 1% υπέρ ΕΜΠ έχουν καταργηθεί;;

----------


## Xάρης

Όχι... ακόμα!
Δες ΕΔΩ.

----------


## tserpe

Οχι δεν εχουν καταργηθει.
Μονο το υπερ ΤΕΕ

----------


## msg

Υπάρχει κάποιο έντυπο για τις εισφορές υπέρ ΤΕΕ;

----------


## tserpe

Ειπαμε οτι καταργηθηκε.

----------


## Xάρης

Μόνο το δυσκίνητο ΤΕΕ δεν το αφαιρεί από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ και του Ν.4178/13 και έτσι μπερδεύονται οι συνάδελφοι.
Προφανώς το ΤΕΕ ελπίζει σε επαναφορά της άδικης κράτησης του 2% από τον τζίρο των ελευθέρων και μόνο επαγγελματιών που ασχολούνται με μελέτες και επιβλέψεις.

----------


## filipposm

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς αν είναι υποχρεωτική η διαδικάσια αμοιβών μέσω του συστήματος του ΤΕΕ (σαν να βγάζεις Οικοδομική Άδεια):

1) για μεταφορά δήλωσης από 4014 σε 4178
2) για νεα υπαγωγή σε 4178

Και σε ποια αμοιβή, στην συμβατική ή στην ελάχιστη νόμιμη γίνετε ο υπολογισμός της εισφοράς ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ στις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις.

Ρωτάω γιατί στα αρχεία που μου ζητάει (το ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα του ΤΕΕ για τον 4178) έχει υποχρεωτικά για πληρότητα την εισφορά ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ αλλά όχι το ΦΕΜ που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον δεν υπάρχει υποχρέωση να περάσω μέσα από το σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ (οπως ζητούσε στον 4014). Όποτε τίθεται το ερώτημα για ποια αμοιβή πρέπει να καταβληθεί ΤΣΜΕΔΕ/ΕΜΠ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Για νέα δήλωση του Ν.4178/13 είναι. Για μεταφορά από τον Ν.4014/11 δεν γνωρίζω.

Τα τέλη υπέρ τρίτων (ΤΣΜΕΔΕ 2% & ΕΜΠ 1%) υπολογίζονται επί της νόμιμης αμοιβής και όχι επί της συμβατικής=συμφωνηθείσας.

----------


## filipposm

Ευχαριστώ Χάρη.

Μήπως γνωρίζει κάποιος άλλος συνάδελφος για τη μεταφορά?

----------

